# Loofah Soap



## heartandsoap (Dec 20, 2010)

Pink Grapefruit Loofah Soap
These were fun and easy to make






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Genny (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice.  My husband loves loofah soap.
These have been selling like hotcakes this Holiday season for me since I've been advertising them as "Treats For Your Feet" and packaging them in 3's.


----------



## llineb (Dec 21, 2010)

Those look fabulous!  Never thought of making them scented  with grapefruit fo..how refreshing!...and of course they look like grapefruit slices...guess that's the point.

Well done!


----------



## heartandsoap (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks  These are great for the citrus fragrances. 
Happy Hoildays!


----------



## tomara (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are really nice and I bet they smell wonderful


----------



## drtysoap (Dec 25, 2010)

*loofa soap*

What do u sell them for ???


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice. I like the color too.


----------



## heartandsoap (Dec 28, 2010)

drtysoap	
Posted: Sat Dec 25, 2010 10:37 am    Post subject: loofa soap
What do u sell them for ???

I've seen them selling for $7.95 cdn online. I just made them for Christmas gifts but will sell them at the craft fairs next year. Haven't set a price yet as I would calculate cost at the time. I use the full sized loofah. The smaller end I used with the female customer in mind. The larger end I scented for men. Of course I think citrus essential oils are for everyone but it's individual preference. You could adjust your price according to weight.


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Jan 11, 2011)

How do you make those? lol.. I  know you probably don't want to share your recipe but here's the one I follow: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0UI31Vi5EQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0UI31Vi5EQ[/ame] and It DID NOT work!!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 12, 2011)

Those look WONDERFUL!


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 15, 2011)

Those are beautiful and the presentation is great!!!  Would you mind sharing where you're getting the loofahs from?


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 17, 2011)

I used a loofah that I had so not sure where I bought it. I made these for Christmas gifts. I have read that you can grow loofah pretty easily.They are a type of gourd.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2126943_grow-loofah-sponges.html


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, very interesting!  All this time I thought loofah was something that came from the ocean/sea....a sponge.  Thanks for the learning experience


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

you're very welcome


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 22, 2011)

...those are very pretty and I love the color.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 3, 2011)

bellashomemadesoap said:
			
		

> How do you make those? lol.. I  know you probably don't want to share your recipe but here's the one I follow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0UI31Vi5EQ and It DID NOT work!!




yes, that's how I did it Bella. Sorry to be so late to reply.
 Just seeing this now 
I use tape instead of rubber bands. What part did you have trouble with?


----------



## bellashomemadesoap (Feb 10, 2011)

There was creases where the rubber bands were. Im going to use tape now!! Thanks!!


----------

